# Hold Assist



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know if you can get hold assist reto fitted? I would love it on my s-tronic. Can it be done?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

You mean Hold Assist, which is quite different from Hill Hold Assist (which I think you would have anyway - holds the brakes for a couple of seconds as you release the brake pedal and releases as you engage the clutch ) Hold assist holds the brakes every time you come to a stop (unless you are very light with the brake pedal as you stop) - it also holds the brake lights on (unlike the same function on my 2010 TIguan). I have it and am very happy - but suggest you ask the dealer.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oops thanks for letting me know!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

You live and learn. I've been calling it Hill hold assist.
I have it. Couldn't live without it. It's probably just software changes to add it and set it to be on permanently (I never turn mine off) but I don't know if they would.

It does have it's own button (down by the handbrake) and I bet that's where all the time and cost would go.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

It's easy to see where the confusion comes in, as Audi use both names in the configurator.


















I believe if you didn't select it as an option it can be coded, but it would then always be activated unless you retro fit the button.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Easily the best VFM offering on the TT!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

As I said by pm, but I'd like to share, we got stuck with the abs unit because it is locked under almost all parameters..unlike other Audi until last year where is possible to retrofit it adding its button, coding and few cables and in some case, is possible also without its button


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Call me old fashioned but I have a button for a handbrake & it doesn't leave my brake lights on dazzling the driver behind me. I might be missing something here as I didn't get the opportunity to try it out on the test drives I had but I don't see the point really?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Handbrake doesn't turn on stoplight, only the hill assist


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Call me old fashioned but I have a button for a handbrake & it doesn't leave my brake lights on dazzling the driver behind me. I might be missing something here as I didn't get the opportunity to try it out on the test drives I had but I don't see the point really?


In an S-tronic car at least, for me this feature is not meant to replace use of the handbrake, but use of the footbrake.

When you come to a temporary stop with the car in D, at a set of traffic lights for example, most people would just sit with their foot on the footbrake and the car in D, wait for the lights to change, lift foot from footbrake press accelerator and drive away. When this feature is enabled you don't have to leave your foot on the footbrake while waiting to drive away. It holds the car for you once you come to a stop and automatically releases when you press the accelerator.

Having only driven autos for years now, holding my foot on the footbrake when at a temporary stop is very ingrained so I don't tend to use it much, but at only £90 it still feels reasonable value for money. I would swap it for the big bag of M&Ms which I stupidly forgot to spec! Guess they're an easy retro fit though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

hill assist uses the brake circuit when at a stop, the car is on while if you're also using the start&stop, when you stop the car and its turn off, hill assist uses the handbrake and in this case brake lights are on


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Slightly off topic but can the Stop/Start be switched off?


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Gulliver said:


> Slightly off topic but can the Stop/Start be switched off?


Yep there's a button (A in circle) for it. I use it quite a bit as I don't want the engine off if I've just halted at a roundabout for a few seconds.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

keithS said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic but can the Stop/Start be switched off?
> ...


Intersting. I've never turned it off from the moment I drove out of the dealers, because if I can see that I'm only going to be waiting for a few seconds, I just keep the clutch pedal pressed down. If I can clearly see I'm gonna be waiting at the lights or in traffic for a longer time (I usually work out if I'm gonna be stationary for more than 10 seconds), then I take my foot off the clutch and let the stop/start kick in. I guess if you have s-tronic then you have no choice but to constantly turn it on and off manually.

Back on topic, from the sound of things on this thread, I think hold assist only really makes sense if you have s-tronic (or if you drive on a lot of hills!)


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I drive a manual and use the hold assist all the time, for me it is the best extra in the car and cheap too!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Heath said:


> I drive a manual and use the hold assist all the time, for me it is the best extra in the car and cheap too!


Out of curiosity, why do you love it so much? What causes you to say it's the best feature and what circumstances cause you to use it all the time?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Hold assist is useful only when you're stopped on a hill and you can slowly pass from the brake pedal to the clutch pedal..that's it..


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Hold assist is useful only when you're stopped on a hill and you can slowly pass from the brake pedal to the clutch pedal..that's it..


That's what I thought, which is why I wondered why Heath loves it so much... Especially since the TT has some form of hold assist included as standard, which I would have thought is perfectly adequate 99% of the time anyway... :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The optional in fact just press the brake for you with the stronic but nothing more..luckily it's a cheaper optional knowing Audi...


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I use it at traffic lights, islands, pulling out of my lane etc. Only use handbrake when parking up. Must admit when first got the car was checking little green symbol came up, but now have faith!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> When you come to a temporary stop with the car in D, at a set of traffic lights for example, most people would just sit with their foot on the footbrake and the car in D, wait for the lights to change, lift foot from footbrake press accelerator and drive away. When this feature is enabled you don't have to leave your foot on the footbrake while waiting to drive away. It holds the car for you once you come to a stop and automatically releases when you press the accelerator.
> 
> Having only driven autos for years now, holding my foot on the footbrake when at a temporary stop is very ingrained so I don't tend to use it much, but at only £90 it still feels reasonable value for money. I would swap it for the big bag of M&Ms which I stupidly forgot to spec! Guess they're an easy retro fit though.


Ah, I understand now. It's funny when I learnt to drive I was always taught at junctions, hand brake on and to take the vehicle out of gear. My kids now tell me that's wrong. But my instructor said a rear end shunt, the driver could release the clutch so I've always driven this way. Having also been a mechanic I believe there is less stress on mechanical parts. I sometimes get in a pickle though if I select neutral and don't quite stop. If traffic starts to move I can't select a gear so perhaps it's time to change my driving style.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Noticed today that unlike my A3, you can move away without your seatbelt, on the last Audi the handbrake stayed on until you had belted up.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Noticed today that unlike my A3, you can move away without your seatbelt, on the last Audi the handbrake stayed on until you had belted up.


That's strange, I definitely need my seat belt on for the handbrake to auto release. It's pretty annoying actually.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah, it's rare that I just need to move the car a few feet, usually after washing it, then I noticed that the car resist, as normal, but then moves off whereas the A3 you had to either manually over ride the parking brake of plug the belt in which I thought was quite clever.


----------

